# Dog house



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am putting this in crafts as we turned this into a dog house for my two Bassets. Most of you have heard me mention they have their own house where I finally snapped a few photos of it for you. 

Front of house (It is a 10X10 shed we converted)










Inside










We had the entire thing spray foamed then but in wood walls and laminate flooring. It also has an AC/heat unit so it stays 78 degrees. The hounds come and go as they please and enjoy their freedom. Sadie (my 14 year old) is hyper and obnoxious and could never be left free in my house and she would bounce off the walls. 

The Chis haven't figured out the dog door but love to walk in when I have the door open.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cool!
I was wondering how you do it, because to be honest I can't imagine my pups
not living at home. But from the looks of it your Bassets house is "home away
from home", it's well made, and BIG.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah and I am always out on my deck so I interact with them all the time. They are just not on my couch lol. If you had my Sadie you would have found a better solution too LOL. Honestly I tried to pull them inside one day in my kitchen and both Gibbs and Sadie had a hissy fit and wanted back outside. we had a bad storm roll through with a possibilty of tornados so I wanted them close to grab and take to the basement but they hated it. They love being outdoors.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww thats so cool! XD x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

That is awsome!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Really nice. My big dogs are 90% outdoors because they are guarding the house from the wildlife. They come inside at night and pant and are generally miserable!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We spent a lot if time planning and working on it to make sure they have everything and every comfort possible


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Will you adopt me!! I'd love to move in the shed! Lol That's is so nice!! They live better than my chi does in my house because I'm too cheap to turn the AC on until it reaches 100 degrees!! Haha


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's neat-o! They have it made.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL Everyone laughs that when my husband gets sent to the dog house it will be his own slice of paradise.


----------

